# GTT Merging nLayer into Tinet ASN



## Nick_A (Mar 14, 2014)

> Dear Valued Clients,
> 
> 
> As you may be aware, GTT has completed the acquisition of several prominent Network Service Providers over the past few years, including nLayer Communications (AS4436) on May 1, 2012, and the Tinet Global Data Network (AS3257) of Inteliquent on April 30, 2013. Since then, we’ve been working to prepare for the eventual integration of these, and our other acquired networks, into a single consolidated backbone, capable of providing unmatched speed, simplicity, and agility for our clients.
> ...


Confirmed by my rep that the two networks will be merged into one (Tinet/AS3257), despite previous assurances to the contrary. Hopefully they can work something out for those of us with lines from both ASNs.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 14, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Confirmed by my rep that the two networks will be merged into one (Tinet/AS3257), despite previous assurances to the contrary. Hopefully they can work something out for those of us with lines from both ASNs.


Double the bandwidth, perhaps?


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 14, 2014)

or half the price..


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 14, 2014)

ndelaespada said:


> or half the price..


yeah, not gonna happen


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 14, 2014)

Been holding out on our purchase to see what becomes of this.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 14, 2014)

I suppose it was inevitable...


----------



## shovenose (Mar 15, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I suppose it was inevitable...


It wouldn't have made sense not to. Of course they're going to say whatever they need to get the contracts. Then, it doesn't matter what they do because they are already guaranteed your money.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 16, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Been holding out on our purchase to see what becomes of this.


What purchase? You looking at buying a RamNode VPS? Don't let this stop you - they'll have amazing service no matter what!


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 16, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> What purchase? You looking at buying a RamNode VPS? Don't let this stop you - they'll have amazing service no matter what!


Purchasing transit from TiNET.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 16, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> What purchase? You looking at buying a RamNode VPS? Don't let this stop you - they'll have amazing service no matter what!


lol

If you look at Cloudshards offer posts, they have 2 transits that are "pending".


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 16, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> lol
> 
> If you look at Cloudshards offer posts, they have 2 transits that are "pending".


I thought it made more sense that @concerto49 was talking about transit, but Cloud Shards doesn't have their own ASN. How does that work?


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 16, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I thought it made more sense that @concerto49 was talking about transit, but Cloud Shards doesn't have their own ASN. How does that work?


We do have our own AS62638, http://bgp.he.net/AS62638 is a bit messed up due to new IPs being announced and the different speeds of carriers, but it's definitely ours.

Cloud Shards, Flip Host and GetDedi all use this in Dallas.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 17, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> We do have our own AS62638, http://bgp.he.net/AS62638 is a bit messed up due to new IPs being announced and the different speeds of carriers, but it's definitely ours.
> 
> Cloud Shards, Flip Host and GetDedi all use this in Dallas.


Ahh, I see, I didn't realize Query Foundry was yours. Or, to be more exact, I forgot. Now that I look at it, I see that the IP with my VPS with y'all is in the Query Foundry ASN. I guess I wouldn't mind seeing some Tinet in there.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 17, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Ahh, I see, I didn't realize Query Foundry was yours. Or, to be more exact, I forgot. Now that I look at it, I see that the IP with my VPS with y'all is in the Query Foundry ASN. I guess I wouldn't mind seeing some Tinet in there.


At least you know or remember now 

We're also in talks to Tata, but man they said up to 6 weeks to turn up a circuit and then other paperwork and overhead. Guess we won't see anything soon. TiNET might be a quick one. They said 2 weeks.


----------



## kaniini (Mar 19, 2014)

Honestly, I would stay away from GTT.

To that end, I can thank zeekill for attacking robert, as it gave them a reason to let us out of our contract.  While I personally like RAS, I can't say I am too keen on the way GTT does things.  nLayer used to be really good, but after GTT bought them, the quality really slid in Dallas.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, looks like we're poised to become a little less multi-homed in Seattle... not too happy about that.


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 19, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> At least you know or remember now
> 
> We're also in talks to Tata, but man they said up to 6 weeks to turn up a circuit and then other paperwork and overhead. Guess we won't see anything soon. TiNET might be a quick one. They said 2 weeks.


NTT is quick


----------

